# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Ερώτηση για sonoff basic

## george33

Καλημέρα, πήρα το sonoff basic για να κάνω μια εφαρμογή μαζί με ένα ρελλέ. Έλεγχο του θερμοσίφωνα από κινητό.
Το εγκατέστησα και το ζευγάρωσα με το κινητό μου και δουλεύει καλά μέχρι στιγμής.
Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν ζευγαρώνει με δεύτερο κινητό για να το ελέγχω από δυο κινητά.
Έχει δουλέψει κανείς κάτι αντίστοιχο να μου προτείνει για να κάνω αυτό που θέλω; 
Ευχαριστώ.
https://www.e-felekis.gr/oikiakos-ek...10a-2200w.html

----------


## vasilllis

θα πας στην εφαρμογη του sonoff  ,στην συσκευη που θες  και θα επιλεξεις κοινοποιηση υλικου και ελεγχος διαμοιρασμου.

----------


## thomasgree

Δεν αλλαζω θεμα

Θελω να αγορασω 2 sonoff pro R2 4καναλους.

Πως γινεται η διευθυνσηολογιση στην εφαρμογή ?
Πως θα ξερω οτι θα χειριζομαι το Νο1 ή το Νο2?  
Με την ονοματολογια που θα δωσω στις συσκευές?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

πιο ευκολο ειναι να διαβάσεις το εγχειρίδιο

----------


## BillGeo

Ειναι πολυ ευκολο οταν το πιασεις στα χερια σου.
Εχω βαλει 4 τετοια τετρακαναλα στο σπιτι και η ρυθμιση ειναι πανευκολη απο το app στο κινητο.
Ονομαζει το καθε Module και την καθε εξοδο του χωριστα.

----------


## MAN0S

Παιδιά,εχω 2 χρόνια sonoff διακόπτες χωρίς κανένα θέμα.Δεν έχω βρει πουθενά όμως ale retour διακόπτες.Θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω 2απλους διακόπτες sonoff,με την κατάλληλη συνδεσμολογία, να έχω την αλε ρετουρ λειτουργια?Ξερω ότι δεν γίνεται αλλά επειδή κάτι μπορεί να μην σκεφτομαι καλύτερα να ρωτησω.

----------


## antonisfa

> Παιδιά,εχω 2 χρόνια sonoff διακόπτες χωρίς κανένα θέμα.Δεν έχω βρει πουθενά όμως ale retour διακόπτες.Θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω 2απλους διακόπτες sonoff,με την κατάλληλη συνδεσμολογία, να έχω την αλε ρετουρ λειτουργια?Ξερω ότι δεν γίνεται αλλά επειδή κάτι μπορεί να μην σκεφτομαι καλύτερα να ρωτησω.



Γίνεται, θα συνδέσεις τις επαφές π.χ. του R1 ρελέ σαν να συνδέεις Α/R διακόπτη ως εξής
Στο com συνδέεις την φάση ή αν θες την επιστροφή από το τα φώτα, και στις άλλες δύο NO , NC τις επιστροφές από τον άλλο ακραίο.

----------


## MAN0S

Ευχαριστώ, θα το δοκιμάσω στην πράξη για να δω τι γίνεται στην διαχειρηση και απ' το κινητο.

----------


## lepouras

ναι αλλά να έχεις υπόψιν ότι με αυτό τον τρόπο μπορεί από το κινητό να βλέπεις ότι είναι OFF τα φώτα αλλά να είναι ανοιχτά γιατί έχει πατηθεί ο άλλος διακόπτης.
οπότε όταν δεν θα είσαι στο σπίτι δεν θα ξέρεις αν πραγματικά είναι ανέμενα η σβηστά.

----------


## MAN0S

Γι αυτό φίλε μου,θέλω να το τσεκάρω πως δουλεύει η εφαρμογή.Το πρόβλημα  που περιγράφεις, θεωρητικά λύνεται με τα χρονόμετρα.Αν πχ δεν ξέρεις αν είναι κλειστά τα φώτα,κ είσαι εκτός σπιτιού, βάζεις στην αντίστροφη μέτρηση κλείσιμο σε 1λεπτο.Αν είναι ανοιχτά θα κλείσουν,αν είναι κλειστά θα μείνουν κλειστά.

----------


## lepouras

μα δεν κατάλαβες. πως θα καταλάβει η εφαρμογή ότι είναι αναμμένα από την στιγμή που δεν θα τα έχει ανάψει αυτή οπότε στο λειτουργικό της θα τα βλέπει OFF?

----------


## Ste7ios

Για αυτό που θες πρέπει να χρειάζεσαι το Sonoff Touch.

Timer δεν μπορεί να παίξει όπως το λέει ο lepouras...

----------


## MAN0S

Μισό λεπτό παιδιά,φοβάμαι ότι κάτι δεν είπα σωστά.Εχω 2 διακόπτες τοιχου sonoff(ειναι οι touch όπως λέει ο ste7ios)κ θέλω να δουλέψουν σε ένα ένα χώρο σαν αλέ ρετουρ.Εσεις νομίζατε προφανώς τα μικρά διακοπτακια τα sonoff basic.Για τους διακόπτες τοιχου ψάχνω τον τρόπο να δουλέψω αλε ρετουρ.Ηταν δικό μου λάθος όπως το έγραψα κ σας μπέρδεψα.☹

----------


## vasilllis

Εχει δικιο ο Γιαννης.Δεν εχει μεταγωγικη επαφη .
δες εδω πως το εχει κανει αυτος με σεναρια   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyZwcZS7Qu4

----------


## georgeb1957

Υπάρχει και ένα παρόμοιο προιον με το SonOff, νεώτερο, απο την Βουλγαρία με πολύ περισσότερες δυνατότητες σε επίπεδο αυτοματισμών  (http://shelly-api-docs.shelly.cloud/#shelly2-mqtt)
 Η σειρά λέγεται *Shelly* https://shelly.cloud/
Δείτε ένα video σύγκρισης του sonoff με το shelly-1 (απλός διακόπτης)   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J20hxfUTP9I

Αυτό που είναι καταπληκτικό είναι το shelly 2 (διπλός διακόπτης) διότι μπορεί να χειριστεί ρολά που έχουν διακόπτη πάνω-κάτω ή touch κ.λ.π 
Γνωρίζω ότι παρόμοιες δυνατότητες για ρολλά, έχει μόνο το ιταλικό fibaro https://www.fibaro.com/gr/ το οποίο είναι πανάκριβο και χρειάζεται την δική του πλατφόρμα για να λειτουργήσει.

----------

aktis (14-02-19)

----------


## MAN0S

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ,θα ήταν τέλειο για μένα να μπορούσα να δουλέψω με καποια συνδεσμολογια τους touch σαν αλε ρετουρ,αλλά κ η λύση των σεναρίων είναι οκ κ μάλιστα έχει κ κάποια σημαντικα πλεονεκτηματα σε κάποια σημεια.(αλλά κ αρνητικά βεβαια).Έχε χάρη που οι sonoff basic έχουν πολύ μικρό κουμπάκι on/off.Καποια στιγμή είχα αφαιρέσει το μαύρο κουμπάκι κ είχα συνδέσει στη θέση του 2καλωδιακια που κατέληγαν σε 2 μπουτον τοιχου.(από αυτα που έχουν ελατήριο κ έχουν αυτόματη επαναφορά).Με το τρόπο αυτό είχα το αλε ρετουρ κ μπορούσα μάλιστα να βάλω οσα μπουτον ηθελα(το δοκίμασα με καλώδιο 2Χ1.5 20 μέτρων κ δούλευε χωρίς κανένα θεμα).Θα μου πείτε τώρα γιατί δεν το δουλεύω έτσι,?Το διακοπτακι στο basic είναι πολύ μικρό,οπότε κ η απόσταση για να κολληθούν τα 2 καλώδια πολύ μικρό κ δύσκολο.Εγω χάλασα 2 basic για να καταφέρω να κολλήσω τον ένα.

----------


## vasilllis

μου φαινεται δυσκολο σε ενα σπιτι να τρεχει ενα καλωδιο με ενα κουμπακι.
Νομιζω η λυση των σεναριων βολευει καθοτι η υπαρχων καλωδιωση εξυπηρετει(εκτος απο την υπαρξη ουδετερου).Το μονο κακο (γενικα με το sonnof) Ειναι οτι δεν θα δουλευει χωρις internet.

----------


## MAN0S

Δεν θα τρέχει το σπίτι,αλλά  ένα υπνοδωμάτιο,απο μια πορτα σε μια άλλη πόρτα κ στο κρεβάτι.Επισης δεν είναι κουμπί,αλλά κανονικός διακόπτης-μπουτον όπως πχ στα κλιμακοστασια. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ένα a/r  στο κρεβάτι κ ένα στη πορτα. Με κάτι αλλαγες που έκανα πριν 2 χρόνια μου προέκυψε άλλη μια πορτα, που ομως δεν έχω τρόπο να αναβω-σβηνω το φως απο εκει.Με  τη πατέντα στο basic  κ το μπουτον λύνω όλα τα θέματα (προσθέτω όσα μπουτον θέλω,απομακρυσμένη διαχείριση,σεναρια κ δουλεύει κ χωρίς internet.)Αλλα όπως προείπα το κόλλημα πάνω στο Sonoff basic είναι δύσκολο.
Με τη λύση των touch κ τα σενάρια, θα πρέπει να υπάρχει μόνο ένας διακόπτης που θα είναι λειτουργικός χωρίς internet και οι υπόλοιποι διακόπτες θα μπορούν να μπουν οπουδήποτε,ακόμα κ στην άλλη άκρη του σπιτιού,αρκεί να υπάρχει ρεύμα.Αυτη η λυση νομιζω οτι ειναι πολύ λειτουργική σε χώρους μικρότερης σημασίας, πχ στον κήπο  όπου έχεις  εξω το διακόπτη για on/off,βάζεις κ ενα μεσα στο σπιτι κ με τα σεναρια ανοίγεις κ κλεινεις χωρίς να βγεις στο κήπο.
Θα τσεκάρω κ τους shelly που προτείνει κ ο Γιώργος.

----------


## Ste7ios

Αυτό που θες, με τη λογική πάντα αυτών των μπλιμπλικιών, είναι να έχεις έναν αριθμό διακοπτών όπως τα Sonoff Touch που θα ανήκουν π.χ. στο ίδιο group και θα συμπεριφέρονται ως ένα.

Δεν γνωρίζω κάποια έτοιμη λύση που να το κάνει...

----------


## MAN0S

Αυτό ακριβώς θέλω,κ δυστυχώς ούτε εγώ έχω βρει κάτι,τουλάχιστον σε αυτές τις τιμές.Καποια στιγμή  ίσως παλέψω,με την βοηθεια καποιου ηλεκτρονικού κ αν γίνεται βέβαια,να φτιάξουμε/αντιγράψουμε την πλακέτα του basic, να βάλουμε τα ίδια τα εξαρτηματα πανω της,με μόνη διαφορά ο χώρος για το μπουτον που έχει να  ειναι μεγαλυτερος ωστε να κολλάνε πιο εύκολα τα 2 καλωδιακια της εντολής κ να τα έχεις ολα.Πάντως είναι κρίμα διότι το basic είναι έτοιμο κ μόνο αυτη η λεπτομέρεια είναι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## thomasgree

Για να μη ανοιγω νεο θεμα μιας και ειπωθηκε πως συνδεεται το sonoff 4pro R2 με εναν A/R ακραίο?  Να εχω 2 δηλαδη ενα κανονικο στην εισοδο του σπιτιου μου και τον αλλον σε sonoff.

----------


## MAN0S

> Για να μη ανοιγω νεο θεμα μιας και ειπωθηκε πως συνδεεται το sonoff 4pro R2 με εναν A/R ακραίο?  Να εχω 2 δηλαδη ενα κανονικο στην εισοδο του σπιτιου μου και τον αλλον σε sonoff.



Συγνωμη αλλά αρχίζω να χάνω την μπάλα λίγο.Γινεται να συνδεθεί συμβατικός a/r  με sonoff?

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> Για να μη ανοιγω νεο θεμα μιας και ειπωθηκε πως συνδεεται το sonoff 4pro R2 με εναν A/R ακραίο?  Να εχω 2 δηλαδη ενα κανονικο στην εισοδο του σπιτιου μου και τον αλλον σε sonoff.



Με τα supla wifi module της zamel μπορείς να συνδέσεις συμβατικό διακοπτικό υλικό A/R, Κ/Ρ, απλός, μπουτόν κ.α.
https://botland.com.pl/img/art/inne/10363_4.jpg

----------


## thomasgree

> Συγνωμη αλλά αρχίζω να χάνω την μπάλα λίγο.Γινεται να συνδεθεί συμβατικός a/r  με sonoff?



Για να το λεω ναι καπου το ειδα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι που... αν γνωριζει καποιος ας ποσταρει

----------


## MAN0S

Απλά αν γίνεται σε εμένα τουλάχιστον μου λύνει τα χέρια.

----------


## koxlas

Τωρα βρηκα αυτο αλλα νομιζω κατι συμβαινει με τον χειρισμο αν βαλεις off το φως απ τον αλλερετουρ μετα δεν μπορεις απ την εφαρμογη στο sonoff κατι τετοιο.
Η συνδεσμολογια ειναι στο βιντεο

----------


## koxlas



----------


## vasilllis

to sonnof 4ch εχει 4 μεταγωγικες επαφες και μπορεις να συνδεσεις με αλερετουρ διακοπτη(για 4 διαφορετικα σημεια).
Μοναδικο μειονεκτημα ειναι οτι δεν θα μπορεις απο την εφαρμογη να δεις αν η καταναλωση σου τροφοδοτειτε ή οχι.

----------

dimitris_ma (24-11-20)

----------


## pvog67

> Υπάρχει και ένα παρόμοιο προιον με το SonOff, νεώτερο, απο την Βουλγαρία με πολύ περισσότερες δυνατότητες σε επίπεδο αυτοματισμών  (http://shelly-api-docs.shelly.cloud/#shelly2-mqtt)
>  Η σειρά λέγεται *Shelly* https://shelly.cloud/
> Δείτε ένα video σύγκρισης του sonoff με το shelly-1 (απλός διακόπτης)   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J20hxfUTP9I
> 
> Αυτό που είναι καταπληκτικό είναι το shelly 2 (διπλός διακόπτης) διότι μπορεί να χειριστεί ρολά που έχουν διακόπτη πάνω-κάτω ή touch κ.λ.π 
> Γνωρίζω ότι παρόμοιες δυνατότητες για ρολλά, έχει μόνο το ιταλικό fibaro https://www.fibaro.com/gr/ το οποίο είναι πανάκριβο και χρειάζεται την δική του πλατφόρμα για να λειτουργήσει.



αν ειναι και A/R τα κανεις μπουτον
 το χωνεις πισω απο το μπουτον του δινεις και ενα ουδετερο και δουλευει τελεια

----------


## valantislevas

Καλησπέρα ,
Ξέρει κάποιος αν μπορώ να βάλω στην εξώπορτα στο θυροτηλέφωνο στο κυπρι να δουλεύει εκτός απο τον κλασικό τρόπο και με κάποια συσκευή της sonoff? εχω το θυροτηλέφωνο CTC

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλησπέρα ,
> Ξέρει κάποιος αν μπορώ να βάλω στην εξώπορτα στο θυροτηλέφωνο στο κυπρι να δουλεύει εκτός απο τον κλασικό τρόπο και με κάποια συσκευή της sonoff? εχω το θυροτηλέφωνο CTC



Μπορείς να βάλεις.

----------


## valantislevas

> Μπορείς να βάλεις.



καλησπέρα , ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Μπορείς να με κατευθυνεις με ποια συσκευη θεωρεις οτι θα το καταφέρω? ειδα στο blog sonoff την δυνατοτητα αλλα ηθελε κολλητιρι κλπ που δεν εχω εμπειρια.

θενκς.

----------


## vasilllis

Το sonnof basic κανει αλλα θελει γνώστη.

----------


## valantislevas

> Το sonnof basic κανει αλλα θελει γνώστη.



καλησπερα, θα ηθελα να τον κατευθυνω τον φιλο μου και σκεφτομαι.. πως τα καλωδια αυτα ειναι χαμηλης τάσης και πολλα μαζί.. στο sonoff basic έχει live(φάση) και n(ουδετερο) ποιο απο αυτα θα συνδεθουν εκει ώστε να ανοιγω την κλειδαρια μεσω sonoff αλλα και παραδοσιακα με το θυροτηλεφωνο?

----------


## vasilllis

θελει 220v παροχη και ενα ρελε ωστε να τα συνδεσει.Αν θυμαμαι καλα υπαρχει και ηλεκτρονικο ρελε με παροχη 12-60v,αλλα δεν θυμαμαι αν ειναι ac ή dc.Δεν θα το προτεινα παντως .

----------


## alefgr

Η απλή λύση είναι με ένα εξωτερικό ρελέ στα 230 οπλισμό, που θα το ελέγχει το basic. Η πιο προχωρημένη λύση είναι η αφαίρεση του ρελέ από την πλακέτα και σύνδεσή του εξωτερικά ή κόψιμο των διαδρόμων χαλκού επάνω στην πλακέτα που μεταφέρουν τα 230 volt. Πάντως στο νεότερο μοντέλο του basic ο διάδρομος μεταφοράς τάσης 230 volt στο ρελέ, είναι και από πάνω και από κάτω, που προφανώς κάνει δύσκολο το εγχείρημα της κοπής των διαδρόμων.

----------


## valantislevas

> θελει 220v παροχη και ενα ρελε ωστε να τα συνδεσει.Αν θυμαμαι καλα υπαρχει και ηλεκτρονικο ρελε με παροχη 12-60v,αλλα δεν θυμαμαι αν ειναι ac ή dc.Δεν θα το προτεινα παντως .







> Η απλή λύση είναι με ένα εξωτερικό ρελέ στα 230 οπλισμό, που θα το ελέγχει το basic. Η πιο προχωρημένη λύση είναι η αφαίρεση του ρελέ από την πλακέτα και σύνδεσή του εξωτερικά ή κόψιμο των διαδρόμων χαλκού επάνω στην πλακέτα που μεταφέρουν τα 230 volt. Πάντως στο νεότερο μοντέλο του basic ο διάδρομος μεταφοράς τάσης 230 volt στο ρελέ, είναι και από πάνω και από κάτω, που προφανώς κάνει δύσκολο το εγχείρημα της κοπής των διαδρόμων.



Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας..
θα μπορουσα με το sonoff SV που εχει και στο blog τους και με ενα power plug 12v να τα συνδεσω στο κυπρι το ήδη υπάρχων και να καταφέρω αυτο που θέλω?

----------


## Panoss

Στη φωτό 1 βλέπεις πώς είναι τώρα συνδεδεμένο το κυπρί σου. Υποθέτω ο διακόπτης είναι στην πλευρά των 12V του μετασχηματιστή.
Στη φωτό 2 συνδέουμε ένα ρελέ παράλληλα στον διακόπτη. Το ρελέ ελέγχεται από το Sonoff SV.

sonoff-kupri.jpg


Πατάς στο κινητό σου να ενεργοποιηθεί το κυπρί. 
Ενεργοποιείται και συνεχίζει να κάνει το 'βζζζζ' που κάνουν τα κυπρί μέχρι να του πεις να σταματήσει.
Δηλαδή τώρα πρέπει να πατήσεις στο κινητό σου να απενεργοποιηθεί το κυπρί.

Άρα πρέπει να πατάς το κουμπί 2 φορές, μία για να ενεργοποιηθεί το κυπρί και μια να απενεργοποιηθεί.
Αν προσθέσεις και το ότι μπλέκεται και ίντερνετ στη μέση, δεν νομίζω να σε βολέψει και τόσο.

----------


## vasilllis

> Στη φωτό 1 βλέπεις πώς είναι τώρα συνδεδεμένο το κυπρί σου. Υποθέτω ο διακόπτης είναι στην πλευρά των 12V του μετασχηματιστή.
> Στη φωτό 2 συνδέουμε ένα ρελέ παράλληλα στον διακόπτη. Το ρελέ ελέγχεται από το Sonoff SV.
> 
> sonoff-kupri.jpg
> 
> 
> Πατάς στο κινητό σου να ενεργοποιηθεί το κυπρί. 
> Ενεργοποιείται και συνεχίζει να κάνει το 'βζζζζ' που κάνουν τα κυπρί μέχρι να του πεις να σταματήσει.
> Δηλαδή τώρα πρέπει να πατήσεις στο κινητό σου να απενεργοποιηθεί το κυπρί.
> ...



Αν και δεν εχω χρησιμοποιησει ποτε τετοιο,βλεπω στην περιγραφη οτι εχει :
*Timing*βSet scheduled/countdown timers to turn on/off at specified time
Οποτε θα ρυθμισει την εξοδο 3 δευτ. και καθε φορα που θα γινεται ΟΝ θα την κανει το sonnof off se 3 δευτ.

----------


## valantislevas

Καλησπέρα σας,
Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις θα το κοιτάξω με την συσκευή που σας είπα.. και θα σας πω..

----------


## spyridonas1983

Καλησπέρα
Εχθές τοποθέτησα σε μια εγκατάσταση 3 sonoff dual  και 4 mini. Βλέπω στην εφαρμογή ότι τα mini κάνουν συνέχεια αποσύνδεση. Μετά από ώρες μπορεί να ξανά συνδεθουν.μπορει και όχι. Τα dual ακλόνητα. 
Στην εγκατάσταση έχω βάλει 3 κεραίες access point τις mikrotik , μια σε κάθε όροφο. Παρατήρησα ότι μόλις βγάλω τις δύο εκτός και αφήσω μόνο την κεραία που υπάρχει στον ίδιο  όροφο μαζί με τα sonoff mini ,λειτουργούν όλα. Μόλις ξαναβάλω τις κεραίες ,μετά από ώρες αρχίζουν τα ίδια.
Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## alefgr

Μου έχει συμβεί πρόσφατα το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Στο σπίτι έχω συνολικά 5 access point unifi. Επίσης υπάρχουν πάνω από 20 wifi controllers κυρίως sonoff, shelly και ιδιοκατασκευές. Κάποια στιγμή παρατήρησα ότι ένας controller συνδεόταν για 12 με 15 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά στα επόμενα 5 έβγαινε εκτός και ξανά το ίδιο. Δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω άκρη στο τι φταίει αφού και μετά από επανεκκινήσεις το παρουσίαζε αμέσως. Του ξαναπέρασα λειτουργικό και πάλι καμία διαφορά. Τελικά με μια σωστότερη "χωροταξική" τοποθέτηση των καναλιών στους 2,4, σταμάτησα να έχω προβλήματα. Ίσως να ήταν τυχαίο το ότι διορθώθηκε.

----------

